# New Car that run only on water no fuel !وداعا للبنزين واهلا بالما



## مبتدىءلينوكس (28 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم


اليوم تنكشف لنا بعض الالغاز نمن الطرق المتعددة لتشغيل السيارات على الماء

منها طريقة استانلى ماير و هذا المخترع اليابانى

انها براءة اختراع
لمخترع يابانى
استخدم نظيرة المحركات البخارية و نظرية عمل محركات الاحتراق الداخلى

للانتقال من الوقود التقليدي البترول ومشتقاته الملوثة للبيئة الى وقود نظيف لايلوث البيئة

لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟

لانه ببساطة العادم هو بخار مار

وقد تم اختبار السيارة والسيرة بها لمدة عامين الى ان تم تسجيل برائة الاخترا له

وقال احد مديرى مكتب برائة الاختراعات باليابان

انه حلم يرواد الكثير ولكنه تحقق الان

الفكرة بسيطة وسهله

كيف ذالك

الاولاستخدم خزان للهيدروجين
سواء المسال او الناتج من تحليل الماء كهربيا

والكمية المطلوبه صغيرة نسبيا

الثانية انه يتم تاخير زمن رش الماء من الرشاشات = البخاخات
فى نظام الحقن للوقود

لانه عند اشتعال الهيدروجين يعطى حرارة تصل الى 4000 درجة مئوية

وهنا يتم رش الماء عليها فتحول الى بخار ويمدد بسرعه عالية جدا ويؤدى الى قدرة ضغط جبارة على سطح البستم

بالضافة الى المعجزة فى التبريد حيث ان البخار يمتص الحرارة ويعمل على تبريد المحرك من داخل السلندرات وليس من خارجها كما هو الحال فى كل محركات السيارات

والان الى بعض الصور وعليها الشرح
































الصور السابقة
الصورة الاولى

خزان وقود الماء بالسيارة لايزيد عن الخمس لترات ماء

سبحان الله تعالى الذى وضع بالماء تلك القوة الغريبة

الثانية

صورة السيارة الميكروباص اللتى يتم اعتماد براءة الاختراع عليها

الثالثة

تزويد الخزان بالماء فقط




من اراد نقل الموضوع فلينقل قالعلم لله تعالى

ومن اراد ان يضيف اليه من معلومات نافعه فجزاه الله خيرا


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (28 فبراير 2009)

تابع الصور



مشاهدة سعيدة مع التكنولوجيا




New Car that run only on water no fuel !!


شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم

روابط اخرى

نظرا لانها تتغير بسرعة

الروابط

http://www.youtube.com/user/hcollette


hcollette



وهنا تجربة اخرى لتشغيل محرك 8 سلندر على الماء فقط

وغازات العادم فقط بخار ماء
Can your V8 car run on water? YES see this for proof





hcollette August 20, 2008


=====


بعض الصور والشرح




هناسترى العادم مجرد بخار ماء

لاتلوث للبيئة











=هنا ترى برائة الاختراع بعد اعتماده










تري برائة الاختراع مكتوب عليها 1 لتر ماء وقد يكون جالون ماء لكل 700 كيلومتر










وان الوقود المستخدم هو الماء والهيدروجين فقط






مكتوب عليها الهيدروجين المضغوط
والماء


لميكروباص التجارب


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (28 فبراير 2009)

تابع الصور 









































الصورة لاولى

توضح دخول الهيدروجين مع الهواء فى دورة الشفط والكبس للبستم

كما هو الحال فى محركات اللتى تعمل بالكربراتير

الثانية


توضح حدوث الشرارة من شمعات الاحتراق

الثالثة توضح حدوث احتراق السريع جدا للهيدروجين

= حيث انه ينفجر ولا يشتعل مثل البنزين=

وقد اسفاد المخترع من تلك الخاصية الانفجارية للغازللحصول على زمن يقترب من الصفر
وحتى يستطيع رش الماء على هذا الحريق والبستم بالاعلى ليحصل على التبريد والكبس الازم للمحرك


تابع المشاركة التالية وستجد ان البستم مازال بالاعلى للتتعرف على الزمن الازم لتلك العمليات

=الصورة الاولى


ترى بها الماء وهو يتم حقنه الى داخل السلندر عقب الحرق للهيدروجين مباشرة وقبل نزول البستم لاسفل وبدء حركة الشوط

الثانية

توضح ان الماء يبداء فى التحول الى بخار الماء فى ظل درجات حرارة تصل الى 4000 درجة مئوية مما يتسبب فى تضخم حجمه الاى الالاف الاضعاف مما يتسبب
فى توليد قود وقدرة جبارة تعمل على دفع البستم لاسفل

الثالثة
اكتمال تحول الماء الى البخار الذى يعمل ذاتيا على امتصاص درجة الحرارة وتبريد المحرك من داخل السلندر

وهذا اول نوع من التريد الداخلى للمحرك والافضل على الاطلاق



=


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (28 فبراير 2009)

*at run only on water no fuel !وداعا للبنزين واهلا بالماء*





































=الاولى

تبين حركة دوران المحرك

الثانية

تبين مدير مكتب الاختراعات وهو يوضح هذا الاكتشاف الجديد من نوعه
وانه كان حلم الكثيرين من السير بالماء فقط وهذا قد اصبح حقيقة الان بعد اعطاء برائة هذا الاختراع



الثالثة

للمخترع يقوم بتعبئة خزان الوقود ماء فقط
ماء الشرب









تابع الصور



الصورة الاولى


لحاوية التعبئة ومكتوب عليها باليابانى كلمة ماء

وبالانكليزية ماء

الثانية
لسيارة الاختبار ومكتوب عليها بيانات الوقو

الثالثة

مكتوب عليها بالعربي و اليابانى
ان خزان الهيدروجين يكفى للسير لمسافة 150 كيلومتر
وبسرعة 180 كيلومتر ساعه





انها اسلوب ونظرية جديدة لاستخدام الحرارة العالية جدا لاحتراق الهيدروجين ورش الماء عليها للتبريد والحصول على قوة دفع وقدرة جبارة لادارة محرك السيارة

الغريب هنا ان تلك المحركات لاتسخن لان التبريد بيعتمد على العادم بخار الماء الذى يبرد المحرك ذاتيا

وسبحان الله تعالى الذى جعل من الماء كل شئ حى



تمت بحمد الله تعالى


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (4 مارس 2009)

تلك الطريقة سهله يمكن لمهندسين الميكانيكا تنفيذها 

1= تاخير زمن رش الوقود الى ما بعد شرارة الاشتعال 

2= تعديل الرشاشا ت = البخاخات لتتناسب مع كمية الماء الذى يتم دفعه داخل السلندرات

3 = تركيب جهاز توزيع الغز المستخدم في السيارات اللتى تعمل بالغاز الطبيعي

4= تركيب خلية تحليل للماء بفولتية عالية للحصول على الهيدروجين و تحرير الاكسجين الى الهواء الجوى

5 = تركيب خزان لتجميع غاز الهيدروجين لاستخدامه مع السرعات العالية 

6= تركيب مرشح لبخار الماء الخارج من خلية التحليل مع غاز الهيدروجين

7 = ضبط كمبيوتر للتعامل مع كل ماسبق شرحه

وهنا تحصل على سيارة تسير بالماء فقط كما هو الحال مع هذا المخترع اليابانى 

فهل من مجيب !


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (8 مارس 2009)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## الباتل1 (17 يونيو 2010)

هسع عثرت علي الرابط ونقلني الي هوناء لكثرة بحثي عن انتاج الهودرجين


----------



## االبوسيفي (17 يوليو 2010)

هذه تشتغل بالهيدروجين مو بالماء و بطبيعة الحال الهيدروجين مكلف مو ببلاش


----------



## alcodimy (12 يونيو 2011)

انا اشكرك صراحه موضوع رائع لكل من يبحث عن العلم الحقيقي الذي سوف يعمل حلا جذريا لكل مشاكل الوقود


----------

